# My Cyps



## Wendy (May 27, 2018)

Cyp parviflorum and pubescens. The reginae is well out of the ground. It should bloom in a couple weeks. I’ll update it then.


----------



## abax (May 27, 2018)

I love the contrast of the dark petals and dorsal and the lovely yellow
pouch. Very nice growing!


----------



## JPMC (May 28, 2018)

Nicely grown! I love seeing them in a garden setting.


----------



## John M (May 29, 2018)

Beautiful, Wendy! That first photo is of a very nice flower!


----------



## Paphman910 (May 30, 2018)

That is beautiful, Wendy!


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2018)

Very nice. Reginae flowers in situ in upstate ny around fathers day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2018)

Road trip!?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 1, 2018)

It is always interesting to see Cyps growing in common garden soil. Lovely flowers, in particular the first one.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 2, 2018)

Thank you so much everyone! I always enjoy showing them to friends....who are always amazed to see them. They’re certainly a bright spot in our garden. 
I’ll update with photos of the reginae when it blooms. It’s growing very fast.


----------

